

With Apologies to John Gruber - sramov
http://www.oldfireball.com/gruber.html

======
gks
Stupid name. It's more like you're trying to steal some thunder and grab his
users.

This feels like the "how to get a hit in the App Store" articles. Take someone
elses idea and redo it and make lots of money. Rehashing someone elses project
to turn it into your own and make money.

Whatever happened to people having their own thoughts these days? Then again,
with stupid articles on here about how ideas are worthless I guess this just
comes down to the same ol thing. Beg, borrow and steal your way to success.
Not that this is a bad thing for everything, but when we're talking about the
written word and original thought is better than trying to be someone you're
not.

~~~
sramov
Grabbing users from John Gruber? That’s impossible as his writing and style is
impeccable.

I could’ve gone explaining myself for hours, but I like short and to the point
writing. It was just an idea to build a Mac centric site, covering more
technical things, as Gruber obviously swayed in another direction.

As you may know, thinking of a name and registering a domain is not easy
today, so I went with the simplest path, a play on well know brand.

~~~
buer78
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGRiTpCji0I>

------
bonaldi
First post tells me what to do with scant justification; a thing DF has never,
despite its other flaws, done.

~~~
stephth
Yes. If this is what Daring Fireball was like [1], then it's better off today.

That said, I feel like John Gruber used to be more of a curator that showed
cool projects and things, and less of a market share analyst. I kinda miss
that.

Anyway, you can't just replace John Gruber. As a writer, he's kind of one of a
kind.

[1] <http://www.oldfireball.com/apps.html>

------
redthrowaway
>Why install another browser if Safari is already included?

Because Safari's about third on my list of browsers I'd use, below Chrome and
Firefox and tied with Opera above IE.

Sorry, this first post didn't do anything for me. Also, exhorting us to on the
one hand, avoid proprietary formats, and on the other, to use what Apple has
given us and little else is either very clever satire or the height of
fanboism.

~~~
sramov
Safari is most polished of them all. I am not even considering non native apps
(Firefox, Opera). While Chrome is good, it has various little interface,
implementation and behavior oddities.

As for the second part, I am all for Crux, Slackware, JFS, OpenBSD, cwm,
evilwm, ratpoison, urxvt etc. I am also tired. And MacBook Air gives me little
friction.

------
X-Istence
I would love to have an RSS feed so that I can add it to my RSS reader.

~~~
sramov
I’ll consider it, but sites are meant for visiting and reading. I am old
school like that.

~~~
X-Istence
Then it is highly likely that I will never visit again. These days RSS is how
I keep up with all the blogs I want to keep up with, with all the ever
changing content. I don't have the time to go to all of my bookmarks one by
one and try to figure out the new content from old content.

~~~
kennu
Seconded. If it's not in my Google Reader, I'll never visit it again, unless
somebody happens to post a link to it on FB or HN or I accidentally google it.

~~~
georgemcbay
TBH, I have zero interest in this site to begin with, but assuming it was
covering topics I cared about, I would "thirded" this.

For a site like this that claims to not be about sponsorships/ads and is
mostly just plain text... not having an RSS feed is either lazy, stupid or
both.

------
ugh
You don’t read like Daring Fireball, old or new.

~~~
sramov
Gruber is an excellent writer, no denying. I am not even going there. English
is not my native language.

My idea was 'Back to Mac' version of Daring Fireball.

------
gattis
Daringfireball was lovable when Apple was the underdog, but now it's just
annoying. If you want to use the old daring fireball as inspiration, you
should find a more interesting subject that you're in love with that nobody
else is. Then once they make it big, you can sit back and gloat like Gruber
does now.

------
nirvana
Bookmarked. I like the idea, and where you're going with your first post. I
literally stopped reading daring fireball because of the politics posts.

